# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 Account for Sale - Twilight + Incinerator Legendaries

## svprem3

Selling my GW2 Account comes with full email access to dummy email.

PM me for my discord, questions, api, or send me offers.

Will trade for an FF14 account, WoW Gold, League RP, Valorant Account + More so just ask.

Account has a value of 42k currently, 4-5 max level toons, with full ascended gear, all mounts besides skyreaver, and all expansions + seasons

----------

